
Show HN: Uber for DryClean and Laundry Delivery Service in LA - Jmetz1
http://wash.io
======
Jmetz1
Hi HN,

We’ve been working really hard these last few months to perfect the Washio
experience-- but only so much can be done pre-launch. And that’s where you
come in!

You’ve waited patiently to greatly improve the way you launder and dryclean
your clothes, and as of today you can be one of the first to access the Washio
ninja experience! We’re excited to offer the Washio service to our customers
in Santa Monica, Venice and Marina del Rey.

We’re amped to get moving and bringing customer satisfaction to your doorstep,
but please bear with us, as this is a work in progress.

Place your order now at www.wash.io. (Coming soon Washio iPhone/Android app!)

Please help us spread the news with your friends! (please! please!)

We look forward to making your life easier! Jordan, Juan & The Washio Team

~~~
beachstartup
i'm a local startup founder too, just placed an order. couple of suggestions

* confirmation email from noreply@wash.io should have an actual reply address that someone reads

* i think something might be wrong with the confirmation page after clicking order, it popped up the confirmation dialog box, but then a blue stripe at the top with a white ">>" at the very left appeared that seems to be empty. i'm on latest safari/osx.

good luck guys.

~~~
Jmetz1
thanks for your order

------
angryasian
As an angeleno , a 1 hour window is way to long for me to sit around waiting
for someone to pick up my laundry. With 99 cent fluff and fold being very
plentiful in the areas you're targeting, its really hard to justify along with
the extra price. Its much easier to just drop off during work and pick up
after, but I do agree it is subjective. Best of luck.

~~~
beachstartup
fyi when they filled my order they were within 10 minutes of the pickup and
dropoff times.

------
rogerclark
sure would be great if nobody mentioned ninjas or zombies ever again

~~~
Jmetz1
how about vampires?

------
bjoernw
$6 per piece is high for NYC if you plan on expanding here. You would do well
here if you followed the seamless model and just provided the tech. Most of
the time it is very difficult to understand dry cleaning staff over the phone.

~~~
Jmetz1
prices are based on a per market basis...we will be coming to NYC soon enough

------
ripberge
As a Venice local, I wish you guys the best of luck. Here's my observations:

a) Those testimonials are obviously fake b) There's an empty blue bar near the
top d) Would I get to preview or choose who the dry cleaner is? That's not
obvious and I don't trust some dry cleaners. e) Curious about how it works. Is
it you coming to my house or the dry cleaner? f) Are the ninjas hot chicks?
That might persuade me to use the service.

~~~
Jmetz1
Our ninjas come to your house, pick everything up, take it to our partnered
cleaners and then bring it all back. Ninjas can be hot girls, just depends on
who you get. ;)

------
lenazegher
Putting a

    
    
        maxwidth: 600px
    

on the form inputs, dropdown menus and order button makes the page much
friendlier on the desktop, at least for me.

~~~
Jmetz1
done.. thanks for the advice.

------
daniel_reetz
Holy shit, I need this and I would use it often! Please support DTLA soon!
This is perfect for DTLA because there are few Wash-N-Folds nearby.

~~~
starpilot
There are many delivery & pickup laundry services in the LA area, and
elsewhere. Here's one that covers downtown: www.soapyjoes.com/laresidential

I tried a different service in the south bay and was happy with it, except for
the cost ($45 for three weeks' laundry and a few items dry cleaned).

~~~
Jmetz1
We control the entire supply chain from pickup, cleaning to dropoff. Give us a
try. ;)

------
ryguytilidie
Come to Oakland soon please. My girlfriend is tired of folding my laundry.
Also, LA seems like a curious place to launch versus the bay area as it is
sooooo much more spread out and seems to have a much lower concentration of
people who would love a service like this.

~~~
beachstartup
"a curious place to launch"

this may come as a surprise to you but there are people who live in LA and
start businesses here because this is where we live, not because we are
choosing to "launch" here.

i just checked out the site, they service SM, venice, MDR, basically where all
the startups are.

~~~
ryguytilidie
"this may come as a surprise to you but there are people who live in LA and
start businesses here because this is where we live, not because we are
choosing to "launch" here."

I get that snark is more important than facts or logic, but it might surprise
you that businesses often choose to launch in markets most suited to their
product, not where they live.

~~~
beachstartup
it's not that snark is more important, just more fun.

~~~
ryguytilidie
plus it makes you come off a lot worse too, which is great.

------
orangethirty
Basically you are just providing a general interface to dry cleaners with your
apps. And simply taking a cut of each transaction. No need for overhead due to
how most cleners already have pick up/ delivery service. Smart business model.

~~~
Jmetz1
We provide full pickup and dropoff as well, we DON'T send your order to a 3rd
party provider, EVER

~~~
orangethirty
So, you are handling pick up/ delivery yourself?

~~~
Jmetz1
YUP. Our ninjas come by pick up your stuff, and bring it back ready to wear.

------
Argorak
So, its a service for dry cleaning and laundry with pickup. Cool!

But: What has this got to do with Uber?

~~~
Jmetz1
just that its on demand and we come to you. just for explanation purposes

~~~
Argorak
So, its in no way like Uber, but Uber is cool.

Sorry, but I think that "on demand" and "pickup" explain stuff much better
than a bad comparison with another company.

I was left puzzled.

------
wololo_
There's also something like that running here in Montreal Canada:
<https://www.nettoyeursexpress.com/en/> Good to see more of these!

~~~
Jmetz1
Respect to Canada ;)

------
magpie707
Why is there a picture of Jay Parkinson in the testimonials section with a
quote from "Mike L.". Did wash.io get permission from Jay to use his picture?

------
davj
I don't imagine a pleasant experience when I think of a ninja delivering my
laundry. Great concept, though.

~~~
Jmetz1
Thanks.. Our Ninjas, are quick, silent and agile. We can come by anytime.

------
matttah
Looks awesome! FYI: When you ask for chrome to share its location it comes
from washio.herokuapp.com

~~~
Jmetz1
we are working on moving to our own server for that.. thanks for the heads up

------
webjoe
Looking great so far! I'm going to place an order.

~~~
Jmetz1
Thanks Joe, we are happy to fulfill it.

------
bshahian
just placed my order! thanks washio

~~~
Jmetz1
great... thanks for the order.. see ya soon

